# I'm sick and tired...



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

... so I called in sick to my work, hey "sick of work" is still sick right? :mrgreen:

Hit up the berry, only a couple other boats there. Got into fish immediately with some huge rainbows and it only got better when we found the kokes. Sadly at 8:30 it almost completely shut down. Still by then we had 7 nice keepers for the grill. So much better than being at work.

Made a mount for our gopro clone and let it run the entire time (well through 2 charged batterys anyway, I'll have to look later to see if we got any fun footage.


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh wow... watching the underwater camera footage (turned out ok for first try, need to add fins to stabilize swing)... we had a fish follow a rig for 18 minutes... EIGHTEEN MINUTES!!! I would have never believed that. It only took off when I raised the rig to check bait.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Crazy.. Was it a trout or a salmon?-----SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Rainbow, based on the shape of the head and spots.

Camera was aimed a little high for most of the footage and the water was pretty cloudy w/ green algae. The camera swayed back and forth just enough to be hard to make out detail. I'll add stabilization fins to it for our next outing. It cost me about $5 to make the dive housing out of ABS.

Still, as a first try with the new setup, it shows promise! The camera is a SJ4000, a cheap priced yet quality clone of the gopro's. They are extremely popular.


-DallanC


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, that is a long follow. I wonder how often that happens.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That's really cool. -----SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

torowy said:


> Wow, that is a long follow. I wonder how often that happens.


I know right? Blows me away... its like when I got a underwater ice fishing camera for the first time, I learned more about presentation and jigging in the first hour than probably the previous 10 years. Brass swivels... fish go after them and not the jig! Use black only!

I cant wait to get this out for our next trip and see what we can learn.

-DallanC


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing. 


I have the SJ4000 camera also. Its extremely nice, especially for the price!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Now that's cool! 18 minutes, wow! Gotta love big boy toys8) Thanks for posting big D!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Very cool Dallan...maybe I need to get a underwater camera for ice fishing. I could go for some of that "accelerated learning".


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

how about some footage


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I can post a snippet later... like I said it was first try so don't expect much. The camera swung back and forth alot which is disorienting, and it was aimed too high so for most of it you could just see the back half of the fish in the frame... a few times it darted up into the center of the frame then back down. I'll throw something up later. I added a big trailing fin to the ABS housing to stabilize it better but I'm kindof thinking about redesigning the entire thing. Good thing plumbing parts are cheap 

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's 30 seconds, its about 22mb and hi-def. The last few seconds show it coming out of the water to see how clear it is normally. Big contrast with that algae water.

http://www.huntingnut.com/movies/sjcam_downrigger.mp4

If the camera were angled down another 15 degrees or so the lure would have been in view. The new fin should help with camera shake.

PS: camera date/time wasnt set... no big deal.

-DallanC


----------

